# The invisible man



## bobnr32 (May 15, 2010)




----------



## freeze3kgt (May 23, 2010)

I think that is really neat great job! shadow and all


----------



## reojohn285 (Jun 9, 2010)

It was so funny. I was thought that Man was hidden their head under the coat. I liked it dude. I wish that I will also some nice and also funny photos.


----------



## STARSITY GRAPHICS (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice! why is it blurred at the bottom right?


----------



## bobnr32 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've only just learned how to use the clone tool.
I'll re-post it at a later date.


----------



## belongus3 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hehehehe so funny..nice touch with the shadow...it shows you'v done ur homework.


----------

